# How I spent my snow day...Before & After Pics



## Beaglemom (Jan 1, 2017)

The substrate is a mix of pool filter sand and a cichlid sand from the LFS. Feel free to let me know if there is anything I should change. I am still trying to figure out what kind of cichlids I want to go with, its hard to choose because there are so many pretty ones...
The before:


The after:


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

Looks good, you could try centering the rocks and placing plants on both sides to make a "focal point" in the middle. The set up would work well for a hap/Peacock tank. Mbuna will need a lot of caves to hide in. Great start though!


----------



## Beaglemom (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks Buckeye. I have never had haps or peacocks, I had Mbuna before maybe I will try them I will see what is available at the LFS.


----------



## Beaglemom (Jan 1, 2017)

I am liking that the peacocks are peaceful/mildly aggressive. Do I need to stick with one kind of peacock to make sure they don't cross breed?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes if you have females in the tank. Females are drab.


----------



## Beaglemom (Jan 1, 2017)

Okay thank you.


----------

